# Agility and Warm Ups for Oly Lifters and Power Lifters



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2013)

Now we know why you are having a kid.


----------



## JOMO (Mar 29, 2013)

Haha! 

Are you telling me his big ass drives a Z3?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Now we know why you are having a kid.



Already have one but she's too heavy for warms ups. So yeah you're pretty much correct


----------



## DF (Mar 29, 2013)

Hmmmm, power lifter & agility.  Never thought those 2 went together.


----------



## Jada (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't know y but when kids r sleeping they r HEAVY! I remember I would have to carry one kid while pulling my other in a stroller, while carrying a baby bag . My biceps would have the only pump!


----------

